# Consolidated PB4Y Privateer



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Wildcat (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 7, 2014)

That's one helluva big tail. Note the Ju 52/3m in the background of the second picture in post #4.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2014)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 23, 2016)

And that...is a B-32 Dominator

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> And that...is a B-32 Dominator



and it is.. got a bit carried away i'm afraid. Good news is it is in colour.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 25, 2016)

A much more awesomer shot if you ask me!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2016)

1945 Navy Privateer With Anti Shipping Guided Bat Bombs


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2016)

E56

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 1, 2016)

Nice pic.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 6, 2017)

Definitely my favorite 4 engined bomber


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2017)

cool shot.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Lee Cornell (Jul 12, 2018)

The first is my dad (Donald R. Cornell), VPB-108, taken on Iwo in 1945. The other two he took when they were doing an overflight of Truk for the surrender of Japan on 2-Sept-1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2018)

Lovely shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 19, 2018)

Agreed


----------



## Niceoldguy58 (Jul 20, 2018)

The Privateer carrying the "Bat" missiles ( think that's right) is of more interest than you know. If you will note the front turret it is a Consolidated/Southern Aircraft Corp A6B. This makes this aircraft one of the first 77 Privateers built as they used the Consolidated B-24J cockpit and front fuselage section. They were also fitted with the Martin A3C top turrets.

Navy Photo 119-6 above shows this configuration very well, however this aircraft is fitted with the Emerson nose turret typical of the Block B-24J-185-CO and beyond.

AlanG

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2019)

Photo US Bomber- Talken in Philippines 1945 WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2019)

Good shot!


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 24, 2019)

Nice shots! A friend of mine was with VPB-109 in WWII, the only unit that actually took the Bat bombs into combat.

I believe the last airplane shot down over Dien Bein Phu was a French Privateer.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 28, 2019)

Nice, although the aircraft in post #20 is a PB4Y-1 Liberator. Note the absense of a vertical fin and also the turbo-supercharged engines, which the PB4Y-2 Privateer did not have. See the pictures in post #7 for the Privateer's engine nacelles.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2019)

1945 Radar Equipped Navy PB4Y Consolidated Privateer Original News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 24, 2019)

Good shot


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

USN Consolidated PB4Y2 Squadron at NAS Jacksonville 1945 | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2019)

I wonder what's up with all the markings


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2019)

Consolidated Convair P4Y-2 PB4Y-2 Privateer USN Navy NARTU Miami Memphis 8x10 | eBay

201 205

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Org. Nose Art Photo: PB4Y-2 Navy Bombers Parked on Pacific Airfield!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

#V440 WWII Photo ~ USN PB4Y-2 (B-24) ~ VPB-106 ~ Nose Art UMBRIAGO ~ | eBay

x390

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 6, 2020)

Lots going on on the nose section. Just looked up "Umbriago"; a song by Jimmy Durante. Also Italian-American slang for "being drunk as a skunk" Many aircraft carried "Umbriago" as nose art

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 21, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Consolidated Convair P4Y-2 PB4Y-2 Privateer USN Navy NARTU Miami Memphis 8x10 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 554854
> 
> ...


aircraft photo Consolidated Privateer US AIr Force - US Navy | eBay

201 N6815D


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2020)

1945 Marineblau Privateer Mit Anti Guided Bat Bomben Original Presse Foto | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2020)

Consolidated PB4Y Privateer

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2020)

Original WW2 Type-1 USMC Marines IWO JIMA Photo CRASHED B-17 NOSE ART by MUNDELL | eBay

402

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2020)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo - US Bomber Parked in Rome, Italy | eBay

8H

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 19, 2020)

Forums / General Discussion / Photo of the week - Axis and Allies Paintworks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2020)

WWII 1945 USAAF 26th Bomb SQ Okinawa Airplane Photo #9 Shanghi Lil Nose Art | eBay

V544

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 14, 2020)

USAAF 26th Bomb sqdrn.? No, the USAAF did not fly PB4Y-2. That's probably from VPB-109; a friend of mine was with that unit. I wrote an article about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 2, 2021)

WW2 PB4Y-2 Privateer negative WWII original (N13) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2022)

*PHOTO* Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer in Service ~ Whidby Island - Excellent | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *PHOTO* Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer in Service ~ Whidby Island - Excellent at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





1945 714


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2022)

59635 635




















PB4Y-2 US NAVY PLANE, "THE BATTLESHIP" OFFICIAL U.S. NAVY PHOTO, 8" X 10" B&W | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for PB4Y-2 US NAVY PLANE, "THE BATTLESHIP" OFFICIAL U.S. NAVY PHOTO, 8" X 10" B&W at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2022)

59855














1940's WWII US Navy pilot & airplane Reams Field, San Diego CA Photo #6 bomber | eBay
 

Reams Field San Diego CA.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Consolidated PB4Y Privateer



Interesting, never noticed this before, but Lancasters in the background, possibly Aeronavale MR.VII maritime patrol aircraft based at New Caledonia.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2022)

Coded E58





























(4) ca 1944-1945 WWII USN PB4Y-2 Privateer Patrol Bomber 8 x 10 Photos | eBay


From the estate of a USN WWII veteran who served with Bombing Squadron 80 from 1944-1945. Any yellow and/or white blob in the picture is a reflection of the flash and overhead lights.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2022)

766














WWII WAR MILITARY AIRCRAFT AIRPLANE U.S. NAVY PATROL BOMBER PHOTO PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


<p>WWII WAR MILITARY AIRCRAFT AIRPLANE U.S. NAVY PATROL BOMBER PHOTO PHOTOGRAPH.</p><p>Original photo. I believe this to be the PB4Y2-PRIVATEER U.S. NAVY AIRCRAFT PATROL BOMBER.</p><p> Good Old/Antique/Vintage Pre Owned, Pre-Loved Condition.</p><p>Estate Sale find!</p><p>Please refer to pictures...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------

